# Under Construction; 1961 Schwinn Mk IV Jaguar 5 speed.



## Schwinndemonium

Here's a little project that I've been working on since last November. A 1961 Mk IV Jaguar 5 speed. I know that Schwinn never built such a creation, but they should have. I'm building this in such a way that Schwinn would have done this in the early to mid 1960's, with all the derailleur components from the same time period. I also know that Schwinn did build a middleweight bike with 5 speed gears-- the 1961-1962 Corvette 5 speed. I just got done restoring one of these last year, and I think the thing is a sweet running, smooth shifting bike. I want to go one step further. The big old tank in place, and the gear shifter moved up to the handlebar stem, and the added four reflector rack in the rear.

I am using an original 1961 Mk IV Jaguar three speed bike to do this project, and am not butchering  my 5 speed Corvette to do this. The only thing I have to get custom made is I have to lace up the Atom (Sprint) 5 speed rear hub to my rear S-7 rim, before I can do any real permanent re assembly work after the repaint and clean up work of all the components are done, and ready to install.

I'm going to use 1966 Schwinn Sprint components,(hubs, and shifter), and a Schwinn Approved Huret Allvit derailleur.These parts came from a really rough 1966 violet Collegiate. I'm to the point where I'm just starting to paint the frame. Unlike this cut and paste picture, the bike I'm working with was, and will be again a Radiant Green bike, as this is an absolutely beautiful color. I just hope I can match the frame up to the tank, fork and chainguard. The original paint on the frame was scratched all to hell, so I'm trying to redo it using, of all things, Testor's basecoat silver, and Testor's candy Emerald green. This paint is darn near a perfect match for the old Schwinn "Radiant Green". Pete, of Hyperfomance does not make this color. I'm hoping to have this bike done by mid summer so I can ride it a little bit. I think it will really look neat when done!!

Jim.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Sounds like a sweet restomod bike, can't wait to see it. Please post pics when done!


----------



## sam

I like you approch---at rodbikenkustom.com they call it a "ghost restoration" or a bike the factory never built but should have.
Green is a really interesting color---when done right and I think schwinn really got it correct.

The pic i added shows a schwinn derailer---check it out close--I turned the hanger so it will fit a rear facing drop-out.This would let anyone that wanted to build a rod 5 speed from a prewar frame do so.

Keep us up on progress of the bike----sam


----------



## Schwinndemonium

*The project is slowly moving forward!*

Last week, I just got done putting the last clearcoat on the frame, sealing inthe modified 5 speed Mk IV Jag decal. Also the rear wheel is now laced up , ready for me to re install the gear cluster freewheel. The modified chainguard graphic is done; it still needs clearcoat sealed yet. Here are some random pics of these parts.

Jim.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia

The 5 speed Jag project is coming along nicely. Assembly is the most fun for me and cleaning the rust and grease is the worst part. It looks like all fun from here on for you. Great job Jim.


----------



## sch_vette

*Nice Jim!!*

Looking awesome! Can't wait to see the finished bike. Keep us updated.

Duane

Keeping whats old, new


----------



## bikebum1975

Very cool Love old Schwinns like that.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

*Project basically finished*

I just got done finishing this , after 8 months of frustrations, and triumphs, here it is, and it is rideable, and fully functional.

Jim


----------



## Schwinndemonium

*More pics.*

Here are some more pictures of the bike, including at least one of the LEFT side, and some detail pics.

Jim.


----------



## jwm

Outstanding! Years ago I tried to graft Varsity derailleurs on an old Jaguar rat. Never did quite get the rear one to work.    But yours not only looks great it makes the bike much more rideable. Very nice.

JWM


----------



## Schwinndemonium

Bike is now 100% complete, now, and the gears work perfectly, as I swapped out the regular continuous derailleur cable housing for a compressionless type housing, which lets me get all 5 speeds with a shorter throw of the shifter lever than the other cable housing . I also got a period correct Delta ball headlight for the thing, topping it off. Now the hunt to find nicer parts begins!! Here are the latest pictures.

Jim.


----------



## 1manta

Nice work,your Jag looks great. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## rustyspoke66

Still looks close to stock, great job!


----------



## jackomeano

cool bike. Just ride it Man


----------



## Bikephreak

TOO COOL! That is an awesome creation! Enjoy!


----------



## sam

Now the hunt to find nicer parts begins!! 

That's goin be hard to do!---Great bike!


----------



## Larmo63

Nice, love it!


----------



## Schwinndemonium

*Completed bike.*

Here are the newest and probably final images that I just took of this bike last Saturday, May 28, 2011, as with the restoration, and installation of this bright green 1962 seat, the bike looks correctly "restomized",(customized, but restored, at the same time).

Here are four of about seventy images I took of this bike and my 5 speed Corvette that day.

Jim.


----------



## CAT341

Outstanding job! Your hard work....... and I'm sure a lot of patients paid off.


----------



## hotrodbob

the bike looks good


----------



## George Eggleston

its a real beauty. Wonderful job!


----------

